# enterring the strange etherical worllld of Iannis Xennakis whit two album? fabuleous!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

What a brilliant modern composer, ii downloaded La légende Eer, now listening to my new purchased Persepolis on a good label, etherical but noisy in a way, i like it , very ambient but well done.


:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd like Xenakis if he didn't use those annoyingly high-pitched frequencies. I tried to get into his music a couple years ago, but it made my ears hurt.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2018)

deprofundis said:


> What a brilliant modern composer, ii downloaded La légende Eer, now listening to my new purchased Persepolis on a good label, etherical but noisy in a way, i like it , very ambient but well done.
> 
> :tiphat:


His electronic music is great. As an extension to ideas explored there, his treatment of the orchestra is quite similar.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I've been a Xenakis fan since I first heard _Akrata_ and _Pithoprakta_ several decades ago on a Nonesuch LP (which included two works by Penderecki as well), a record still in my collection.









Hearing the music of Xenakis proved a life altering experience. And I've never looked back.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> What a brilliant modern composer, ii downloaded La légende Eer, now listening to my new purchased Persepolis on a good label, etherical but noisy in a way, i like it , very ambient but well done.
> 
> :tiphat:


I've never got on with Legend d'eer, which seems too unstructured, episodic. Of the pieces from that period, the one I love the most is a ballet called Kraanerg. I think for a piece like Persepolis, which is really site specific music, you have to be there, at the polytope, wondering around.

Xenakis wrote a lot of small scale music, chamber music, some of it's very interesting.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I enjoy quite a lot of Xenakis. I was listening to some music by a student of his - Pascal Dusapin - yesterday and was interested to learn that he rarely uses percussion in his music and never uses electronics! It made me wonder what Xenakis did to him!


----------

